# ICB02 650b 2015 kaufen?



## Kopernikus81 (5. Oktober 2015)

Moin Schwarmhirn,

das Rad gefällt mir wirklich gut, was empfehlen denn die Langzeitnutzer von euch? Würdet ihr es wieder kaufen? 

Wenn ich den ICB Technik-Thread querlese bekommt man ja Angst.
Rahmen schief, Lager im Eimer, Ersatzteile nicht verfügbar usw. 
Hab keine Lust darauf mich ständig mit dem Service in meiner XXL Filiale anzulegen u. das Bike steht im Keller u. ich kann es nicht fahren.

Danke Euch vorab.


----------



## skask (5. Oktober 2015)

Carver ist für das ICB 1 zuständig 

Das ICB 2 gibts von Alutech, aber noch nicht erhältlich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kopernikus81 (5. Oktober 2015)

Schon klar. Aber ich meine das Carver ICB02 650b von 2015.

Carver hatte Modelle des ICB mit der Bezeichnung  01-03 in 26 Zoll je nach Ausstattung u. eine Ausführung des 02 in 650b. 
Das Rad interessiert mich. 


Das Alutech ist das ICB 2.0 für 2016.


----------



## KainerM (6. Oktober 2015)

Ich finde es ganz OK, kann bisher nichts groß negatives über die Haltbarkeit sagen. Der Hinterbau ist weich wie Butter und der Lageraufbau nicht durchdacht, dementsprechend bekommt er sehr schnell Spiel. Ansonsten aber OK, so lange man kein Problem damit hat dass einem der Hersteller im Falle des Falles nicht helfen kann. Teilweise wurden hier ja schon andersfarbige Hinterbauten als Ersatzteil gelifert, und bei den verzogenen Rahmen hats ewig gedauert bis Ersatz kam.

Solltest du Interesse haben, dann auf einen ordentlichen Rabatt achten (der Nachfolger ist bereits in den Startlöchern, gleiches Radl aber nurnoch 650b und daher deutlich leichter) und ganz wichtig: Rahmen auf Verzug kontrollieren. Läuft die Wippe nicht mittig, dann gibts Stress mit dem Dämpfer.

mfg


----------



## Kopernikus81 (6. Oktober 2015)

Hey, Danke für deine Infos. Top!


----------



## Tobiwan (7. Oktober 2015)

Das Rad hat eine sehr gute Geometrie was beim Fahren Sicherheit und Spaß bringt. Auch bergauf geht das Rad richtig gut und hat für den Federweg wenig Wippen. Als ein besonderes Highlight sehe ich die Federwegsverstellung, die aus dem Bike entweder ein bergab-Monster mit Bikeparktauglichkeit oder einen spassigen Tourer macht. Da die Verstellung in 2 Minuten erledigt ist, nutze ich diese Option gerne und häufig. 
Nachteilig ist die oben bereits beschriebene Verarbeitung. Du kannst Glück oder Pech mit dem Rahmen haben was Verzug oder Spiel aufweist. Wobei zum Beispiel das Spiel im Hinterbau mit 2 Euro investiert in zehntel Unterlegscheiben zu beheben ist. Bei mir ist seit dieser Investition der Hinterbau schön stabil. Einzig das Horst-Link will öfter kontrolliert werden, aber der Aufwand hält sich in Grenzen.

Aus meiner Sicht ist das Rad eine klare Empfehlung. Ich habe mit der Zeit gelernt, dass so ziemlich jeder Fully-Rahmen seine Besonderheiten und Probleme hat (bis auf Santa Cruz, die Rahmen waren echt sorgenfrei). Bei dem einen reißen Kettenstreben, brechen Umlenkhebel oder der Lagerverschleiß ist exorbitant. Von da her sind die Punkte beim ICB zwar ärgerlich, aber mit relativ wenig Aufwand zu beheben.


----------



## BikerMike84 (7. November 2015)

Ich fahre mein ICB02 650B nun schon knapp ein Jahr und habe es bis jetzt für alles genutzt vom Singletrail, Biken auf den Trails in Saalbach oder auch Besuche im Bikepark waren bisher kein Problem. Habe auch kein Lagerspiel und meine Wippe sitzt mittig (Dämpfer lässt sich ohne Probleme leicht einbauen).

Bis auf etwas knacken am Hauptlager (was sich mit Montagepaste und Reinigen beheben lies), hatte ich bisher keine Probleme oder Auffälligkeiten an dem Rad.

Von mir gibts ne klare Empfehlung, vorallem macht es Bergab richtig Spaß und lässt sich auch sehr gut Bergauf treten. Kann mich meinem Vorredner nur anschließen!


----------

